# My wedding photography job.



## surapon (Oct 13, 2014)

Yes, Dear Teachers and dear Friends.
Most of time, When I do the Wedding Photography , If I can not have the 2 ND. Photographer, or No Light Men.
Yes, I must be the ARMY IN ONE, and try to do my best job. BUT the most important Idea = I never Leave my expensive gear/ Cameras/ Lenses behind, and They will be gone, when I come back---Ha, Ha, Ha.
The Minimum Equipment on my shoulder and my Belly belt = 35-40 pounds = or 15-18 Kilos.
1) Canon 5D MK II with EF 24-70 mm L F/ 2.8--For Normal Shooting= On my Neck, With Flash
2) Canon 7D with EF 70-200 MM L IS F/ 2.8, for long range target.= On my Right side, With Flash
3) Canon 1DS with EF 85 MM F/ 1.2 L MK II, for Portrait Photos.= On my left side. No flash.
4) Canon EOS-M w EF 135 MM F/ 2.0 L , in my belly bag
5) 2- Neewer PB 3000 II, Flash power box , External Battery for 3000-3500 Flash shots.= mounted on my chest.
6) 12 AA - Eneloops Batteries in 3 Flashes.
7) Monopod / Mogopod MK III with MOGOPOD Tripod leg-Add On ( Chicken feet)= for Long range shooting or Use as External Light/ Flash Stand for Side Light.
8 ) Photix ODIN TTL Flash Trigger for Canon, With 4 Receivers.

9) Graslon 4100F on my main flash, as the flash diffuser
10) Two Umbrellas (1 = for Flash Light Filter, and 1 for the flash reflector) and two Stands.= This Items on my spot at dinner table---No one steal these cheap Umbrellars---Ha, Ha, Ha.

Yes, My Job start at 2:00PM , to shoot tyhe bride and groom dressing, At 4:00PM the Ceremony star, Dinner at 7:00PM and finish my job at 11:00PM

Yes, I shoot about 1400 Photos.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Oct 13, 2014)

Yes, I shoot about 1400 Photos.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 13, 2014)

Well Ok, but you choose to carry all that equipment. If that's your thing, great.


----------



## surapon (Oct 13, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Well Ok, but you choose to carry all that equipment. If that's your thing, great.



Thanks you, Sir for your comment, Dear Friend Mr. AP.
Yes, I saw many wedding Photographers lost their equipment ( Belong to the Company) in many weeding ceremonies.
BUT, I have some more important Lenses in the Trunk of my Car.
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Oct 15, 2014)

surapon said:


> AcutancePhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Well Ok, but you choose to carry all that equipment. If that's your thing, great.
> ...


These are the situations where an assistant is very convenient. I wouldn't feel confortable carrying on all that gear.


----------



## RLPhoto (Oct 15, 2014)

I like that flash contraption you have. I have no idea if it helps but just looking at it looks like it could light the entire earth.


----------



## keithfullermusic (Oct 15, 2014)

i'm curious - you bring all that stuff to every wedding?

i do lots of weddings, and use a combination of 3-5 lens and a single flash. i carry extra flashes, umbrellas, reflectors, a tripod, backup camera, and a few other things in the car, but i almost never need them.

i'm not going to tell you how to do weddings - only you know what you need to bring with you - but i really think you should think about leaving 90% of that stuff behind. i'm telling you right now that there is no possible way i'd be able to move around and grab the shots that i like if i had to carry a professional studio on my body everywhere i went.

having an assistant is great, and i never shoot weddings alone, but i think you should seriously consider "packing lighter."


----------



## jepabst (Oct 15, 2014)

keithfullermusic said:


> i'm curious - you bring all that stuff to every wedding?
> 
> i do lots of weddings, and use a combination of 3-5 lens and a single flash. i carry extra flashes, umbrellas, reflectors, a tripod, backup camera, and a few other things in the car, but i almost never need them.
> 
> ...



I have to agree; I don't think having that much gear on your person is necessary. I can understand wanting to have all that gear nearby and your concern for stolen or lost valuables is reasonable... but... We have a Lowe Pro Roller that has a TSA lock - we often lock it to something secure (through the zippers) - and then we only need to have 1 body and 2 lenses on us - everything else is essentially locked up, but nearby.


----------



## surapon (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks you so much, Sir, Dear Friends who answer my post.
Yes I am so stupid Old man ( 65 Years Old , but young at heart) to carry that weight on my old body, And The night after the wedding, My both legs get hurts so much( Leg Cramp ?) and my wife must help me to massarge my legs with the Medicine jell.
YES, SIR---No more like this in my next Wedding Job( Next month), I will buy the Lockable Steel trunk with roller and take /Locked all equipment with Light pole or the permanent structure---Yes, Plus hire 2 of my dear friends to be the second shooter and the Light man.

Ha, Ha, Ha---No more Superman act any more.
Thanks again.
Surapon


----------



## Helios68 (Oct 28, 2014)

What a gear ! Really nice shots !!


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Oct 28, 2014)

Ah- "One man army", a track from rhe movie Spawn, by the Prodigy (?).

Too much equipment on your shoulders, couldnt work like this.

Anyway, thanks for showimg your approach!!

Always good light, dear Suprapon!


----------



## Old Sarge (Oct 28, 2014)

I always enjoy seeing all of the gear you carry because I tend to carry too much myself. Of course I am older than you and don't have the stamina I once had. Perhaps that is why seeing you carry all that gear cheers me up.


----------



## old-pr-pix (Oct 28, 2014)

Surapon... I always enjoy your posts and your clever use of equipment; but there does seem to be a common denominator -- you always have more gear on you than I could ever handle. You are not a pack mule or a Sherpa. Free yourself a little - or a lot - before your back gives out on you. Take it as a challenge and cover an event with one body and two lenses (backup gear in the car excepted). But whatever you do, keep the great posts and shots coming.


----------



## beckstoy (Oct 28, 2014)

You keep doing what you're doing, Surapon. You rock, and we all love you here. =)

Much success.


----------



## serendipidy (Oct 28, 2014)

+1 8)

Great equipment and beautiful photos. Gorgeous ceremony.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Oct 28, 2014)

Dear friend Surapon. Right now I have pain in the lumbar spine, and did not get to 40 years old. I greatly admire your determination and strength, but... Do not you agree you should do a mental exercise of detachment?

No kidding, excess equipment can be a distraction that lets you entertained with what is NOT essential. I agree with the advice to take an assistant. 

Know your GAS makes you want to always be "ready for war". But this war (wedding ceremony) two weapons are sufficient. If someone is busy pushing a bazooka, you may miss the target and drop a grenade at your own feet. : 

It is with great respect that I tell you to exercise the material detachment. 

Peace and good.


----------



## zlatko (Oct 28, 2014)

That's a lot of gear. I could not work that way.


----------



## surapon (Oct 28, 2014)

Thousand Thanks, Sir, Dear Teachers and Friends.
Yes, You are Right on the Target---Too many equipment for one man are very difficult for do the Good Job, Next time, I will hire the Helper, Such as The PRO golf have a Caddy----If I need Camera with 24-70 mm, Just yell= No 1 Please---And If I need Camera with 70 -200 mm= No 2 Please, If I need Camera with 85 mm F/ 1.2 L= just yell = No. 3 Please.
Yes, If I need a cold Beer, I will speak softly = Letter B please-------Ha, Ha, Ha.
Yes, I learn some thing new, I can not be a 'PRO "= NOT FUN AT ALL, Hard work and too much worry.
Have a great Week, Sir/ Madam.
Surapon


----------



## BL (Oct 29, 2014)

Dear Surapon, I love you have a style all your own! Do whatever works for you.

I am only half the man you are haha ;D


----------



## Joe M (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm glad to hear that you've decided to stop hauling that impressive (!) amount of gear by yourself. Kudos to you for being able to do so and still get all of those shots. I hope that you'll find having someone else to carry everything for you will be very freeing, making your job easier, more enjoyable and less work for your wife tending to your tired muscles. 
I myself never go without an assistant and even for the smallest of weddings, at the least I will have someone who will be carrying my gear for me. And I still can be pretty tuckered at the end of a long day 
Have a stunning week Surapon and thanks for those photos of yourself all decked out!


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 30, 2014)

Is there a point where carrying too much gear will have an adverse effect on the customer's impression of the photographer? I am sure there is a bell curve that can be coorelated with customer impressions.


----------



## Joe M (Oct 30, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Is there a point where carrying too much gear will have an adverse effect on the customer's impression of the photographer? I am sure there is a bell curve that can be coorelated with customer impressions.


Interesting thought. Sort of the opposite of showing up with a P&S? 
I can see how it might be intimidating, especially during those moments when taking shots of the couple alone. I'm going to hazard a guess that Surapon's customers have not really had an issue with him to this point. Some couples may think, "that's a lot of stuff" while others may think that there is nothing wrong with it and this just means it's "all covered".
Though I've never had quite that much gear on me, I've had a fair amount with me (mostly carried by assistants who jokingly like to call themselves my pack mules), and I've found that people rarely care about what gear I have and how much as long as the final result is achieved.


----------



## gadgeteer (Nov 3, 2014)

Wow, that's an amazing amount of gear to be carrying around all day!

I'm usually shattered by the end of the day and I carry two bodies on a Black Rapid. I did try to swap to the Spider Holster a while back but it didn't suit the way I shoot. 

Doesn't all that equipment end up getting in the way of each other?


----------

